# over training abs ?



## matty91 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im currently doing ABABAB routine, however at the end of every work out i like to do some abs

i dont have a set routine that i do for abs i just do 6 sets of what ever feels right, this can be sit ups, twisted sit ups, crunches some ball work and so on...

my question is is this over training and would you do anything different if so what ?

thanks matt


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would just keep the abs to 2-3 times per week, probaly after b workouts as i think squats can hit the abs (probaly wrong) anyway would be a good way to warm them up if thats the case...if your looking for a 6 pack, i would ask about dieting if yours isnt visible


----------



## matty91 (Jan 26, 2011)

yeh thats what im looking at, im quite skinny atm so trying to eat as much as possible with 6 meals a day

im just after a routine that i will see benefit from in a few months, so i no im not just p***in in the wind


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

How did you decide on six sets? Does it take 6 sets fot your body to realise what you're doing?


----------



## matty91 (Jan 26, 2011)

yeh i started with 3 sets a while back but then it felt like i wasn't doing enough, i couldn't feel any benefit any more

thats how i decided on 6


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't stick to doing abs a set amount of times per week, I sometimes hit my abs twice a week and sometimes once, it just depends on how sore they are after the previous session. Sometimes they're sore for a few days after a workout and sometimes they're not sore the day after.

If they're sore and you're thinking of exercising them again then forget it. If they're not sore and you want to hit them then go for it. I think that exercising a muscle group that hasn't recovered from a previous workout is "overtraining".


----------



## matty91 (Jan 26, 2011)

i got 3 replies smart ass , your the 4th  if you dont find it useful dont click the thread again and input something no1 gives a s*** about.

i dont train on anything that is sore or painful as its not worth risking injury,

if it feels right then do it , if not dont, thats what your saying ?


----------



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think you should never touch the medicine balls unless you have a bad case of teh ghey, just do crunches and the PLANK YEAH THE PLANK YEAH RAAARRRWWW!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Meh I never train abs. If you hit em with squats, dl, pullups etc dont see the point.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

matty91 said:


> Im currently doing ABABAB routine, however at the end of every work out i like to do some abs
> 
> i dont have a set routine that i do for abs i just do 6 sets of what ever feels right, this can be sit ups, twisted sit ups, crunches some ball work and so on...
> 
> ...


tbh if u dont have a set routine and u just do 6 sets of what ever when ever , u r defo not overtraining , u will not be able to train ur abs all the time if u were dointg them properly , if there not hurting next day then u arnt training them hard enuf and properly


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

IMO , abs cannot be overtrained.

It's perfectly possible to train abs everyday , even twice a day. Train tha abs muscle IN ISOLATION, like a biceps curl. Train them until failure, until I cant get another full, or partial contraction out of them. ABS will recover fast , within 24 hours , sometime 12, will be possible to do some more isolation work. If not fully recovered , contraction arent achievable. Or only few sets may be all tghat's doable. Easy to gather recovery.

Work MUST BE in isolation. If is a sloppy core movement, with assistingf muscles taking over , then one cannot assess recovery, and training itself will not be of the same quality.

Is not necessary, but very good returns came from everyday sessions. Or a full blast 30 min abs /core routine , no stop , like circuit training. Volume must be spread over. 30 mins can be done twice , maybe 3 time a week. 6 or even 10 sets a day , rotating the area worked , can be done . Some people build to incredible feats like 1000' reps a day everyday and still recovery. Usually people in solitary confinement.

Sure the ABS can take a lot

It's more fighters training than BB.

The best thing about it, once the abs are set in , they will stay, even with little maintenance or no direct training.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

massiccio said:


> IMO , abs cannot be overtrained.
> 
> It's perfectly possible to train abs everyday , even twice a day. Train tha abs muscle IN ISOLATION, like a biceps curl. Train them until failure, until I cant get another full, or partial contraction out of them. ABS will recover fast , within 24 hours , sometime 12, will be possible to do some more isolation work. If not fully recovered , contraction arent achievable. Or only few sets may be all tghat's doable. Easy to gather recovery.
> 
> ...


no way can u train abs twice a day lol thats madness , maybe yeh if u do 2 reps a day looool , abs 2-3 times a week mate


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

bully said:


> no way can u train abs twice a day lol thats madness , maybe yeh if u do 2 reps a day looool , abs 2-3 times a week mate


of

I agree twice a day isn't optimal, but can be done.

Like to build up for more endurance, one would be better off train twice a day 3-4 set short of failure, than train to failure every two days .

On the build up phase.

Then , I agree , as posted above, once stamina , brain muscle connection, and a good base is built, 2-3 time hammering sessions are plenty. But on the build up to it , twice a day can help, in some cases.

Isn't madness and can be done profitabily, belive it or not


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

massiccio said:


> of
> 
> I agree twice a day isn't optimal, but can be done.
> 
> ...


for newbies mate ye


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

bully said:


> for newbies mate ye


OP wasnt asking for advanced BB's tecniques 

You get the idea , that's what matter . In the build up phase only.

Then , when one has the muscle mind connection, the muscle control, the stamina , etc,

all dialled in ,

then less frequent and more intense Abs session are the norm.

At one point , one (some BB's)stop training abs directly altogheter, for a better V shape.

Very little if any Abs work, let the diet do the job....


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with the above you cant realy over train abs IMO i train abs probably 6 times a week but i do 2 proper abs sesions and 4 basic crunch and leag raise sets following lifting work outs.

so far no negative effect and abs are getting noticibly bigger so im happy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

2-3 times a week is plenty..

I don't buy the whole- ''I deadlift & squat so don't need to train abs''. People confuse a strong core with aesthetic abs, they need direct training imo, mine have improved alot sice I started training them 2-3 times a week, for 5-10mins and before I had sh1t abs and squatted and deadlifted well over 200kg


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

DB said:


> 2-3 times a week is plenty..
> 
> I don't buy the whole- ''I deadlift & squat so don't need to train abs''. People confuse a strong core with aesthetic abs, they need direct training imo, mine have improved alot sice I started training them 2-3 times a week, for 5-10mins and before I had sh1t abs and squatted and deadlifted well over 200kg


I agree with this, without a good core the big lifts may suffer form and strength, may even end you up in injury. 2-3 times weekly with 100-200 reps per session.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

How can you not overtrain abs? If they're sore and you train them again is that not considered "overtraining"?

Normally when I train mine, they're sore for a day or 2 after, then I hit them again later on in the week when the soreness has gone. If you're hitting your abs 6 times a week and you're not feeling anything at all the next day, then I suggest you hit them harder and less often per week.

There really is no need to hit them more than 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

you're all doing something seriously uneffective if you can train them everyday

I struggle to train them more than once a week, like any other muscle.

I suggest changing routine, look at some different exercises.

Another thing i see is people doing leg raises with the intention of targeting abs, no, your just working your hip flexors, an overused muscle to start with.

See this all over youtube as well.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

At the end of the day like Bully said, if they arnt hurting the next day you havn't done them good enough, always train abs to failure, or even beyond failure, its always worth it.. I train my abs every other day UNLESS they are extremely hurting. Which its rare if they arnt after a killer ab session with bully lol


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> I agree with the above you cant realy over train abs IMO i train abs probably 6 times a week but i do 2 proper abs sesions and 4 basic crunch and leag raise sets following lifting work outs.
> 
> so far no negative effect and abs are getting noticibly bigger so im happy


if u trained them hard enuf u wudnt b able to train them 6 times a week at all


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Cowley said:


> At the end of the day like Bully said, if they arnt hurting the next day you havn't done them good enough, always train abs to failure, or even beyond failure, its always worth it.. I train my abs every other day UNLESS they are extremely hurting. Which its rare if they arnt after a killer ab session with bully lol


what dya know about ab workouts cowley ha ours r extreme **** !


----------

